# A Little find in Tintagel-cornwall.



## strider8173 (Apr 15, 2012)

At the end of a little cliffside walk i saw this house in the distance and set a course.
not sure what it was or why its in the state it is. looks like it was once a grand house over looking the cliffs, now local riff raff have taged and smashed it.





251 edt by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




252 copy by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




253 copy by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




269 copy by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




267 edit by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




254 edit by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




256 edit by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




258 edit by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




262 edit by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




265 edit by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




266 copy by SMCGILL09, on Flickr


----------



## highcannons (Apr 15, 2012)

That's really good! I think this is the house that Kate Winlset bought in 2001. Supposed to be haunted. Maybe as the publicity came out she decided against it? Seems funny to be left as it is though. The big building in the background is Camelot Castle Hotel. In 1979 there was a film about Dracula made there.

Thanks for posting mate, I must wander along and have a look one day.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 15, 2012)

well i didnt no that, thanks for the info. i must say its not a very easy place to get to under that hotel and right on the cliff face. 
I didnt see any ghosts however i did give a shout "hello?" at one point cos i thought someone was upstairs. they wernt....


----------



## John_D (Apr 15, 2012)

highcannons said:


> That's really good! I think this is the house that Kate Winlset bought in 2001. Supposed to be haunted. Maybe as the publicity came out she decided against it? Seems funny to be left as it is though.



Especially as she is reputed to have paid £380,000 for it  Wonder what it is worth today?


----------



## highcannons (Apr 15, 2012)

John_D said:


> Especially as she is reputed to have paid £380,000 for it  Wonder what it is worth today?



I think that's called 'Emmett Farming' !


----------



## sparky. (Apr 15, 2012)

cool little find bud great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Stussy (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice little report and fascinating history!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2012)

What a shame!thanks for sharing.


----------

